
Potato Pirates:The Tastiest Coding Card Game - Potato_Pirates
http://www.potatopirates.game
======
Potato_Pirates
Potato Pirates is a table top card game of carbs and strategy that teaches 10
hours worth of programming in just 30 minutes, without a computer. Mash, fry
and loot your way to victory! Over $250,000 raised on Kickstarter. Watcha
waitin' for mate? Grab your deck now!

